

Tough Days for Microsoft’s Skype Translator Ahead? - rajat2109
http://pixr8.com/google-translate-mat-get-giant-update-tough-days-microsofts-skype-translator-ahead/

======
ns2singh
Tough competition between two giants. Loss for small app making companies. Win
- win situation for tourists.

